# $2000??



## McSandd (Apr 30, 2010)

Hello All,

I just thought I would ask if you think $2000cdn is over the top for pricing of a quality standard poodle. This poodle would be coming from a recommended breeder. Most of the other breeders I have talked to are around $1500.

TIA


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I wouldn't want to pay $2000 for a pet standard personally :x there's great, health tested and beautiful dogs for cheaper.


----------



## McSandd (Apr 30, 2010)

That is what I thought, I just didn't want to pass up an excellent breeder because of $500. I would have given her a deposit if it wasn't for the fact that I felt her price was high. Everything else about her program sounds wonderful and I would love to be a part of her family but....


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

It also all depends of the location. 

All top CA breeders charge 2,000 to 2,500 $, Tiara even more (last time I checked).

Yes, one can find a pet for less, but testing is not all - it depends what one is looking for. To get a highly _correct looking_ and_ beautiful_ pet one sometimes has to go to absolutely fantastic lines that produce consistent litters where most of the pups are really to die for, and not litters where there is one future Ch and the rest of pupps have of so-so quality... 

BUT , in MI or OR , for example, one can find puppies of the same quality for 1,500 $ !!!! 

Do a lot of your own research and yes - if you can afford it and the breeder is great person and does everything by a book and has just to die-for puppies - those 500 $ should not take you away from him/her : )))

JMO


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would also consider the possible health benefits from all the testing - an additional $500 is well spent if it saves large vet bills down the line.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

fjm said:


> I would also consider the possible health benefits from all the testing - an additional $500 is well spent if it saves large vet bills down the line.


Absolutely !!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

It depends on so much for me. I have a few breeders I would love to get a spoo from someday and they are all great breeders and they range from $1400 - $1800. They all health test, show, have titles in various areas.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

I paid $2,200cdn for my Bibelot boy a year ago. Bibelot puppies are sold before they're born (usually!!) I'd have paid more if necessary, because he was exactly what I wanted.
Pay the price you're comfortable with. Don't regret that extra $500 either way!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

On the other end of the spectrum:
I just temperament tested two litters for MJ Weir...Health Officer for Poodle Club of Canada. MJ breeds for health, temperament and structure, and has been breeding poodles since 1961. These pups have fantastic temperaments...will make great pets or performance dogs...and are beautifully, correctly put together.
She's asking $1250cdn for them....but their quality equals much more expensive puppies.
So, I believe you can find gems for less. Go with your gut instinct.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

While it's obviously a completely personal decision, I think $500 in the scope of a pet's length of life is not enough to make your decision. If this breeder has a good personal fit with you, you like the dogs and your dream puppy is in the litter, then it might be worth it. That extra $500 is nothing compared to how much that puppy will cost you in the long run!

The only caveat is that the dogs better have extensive health testing and fantastic quality pedigrees to be charging that much more than the average.


----------



## McSandd (Apr 30, 2010)

fjm said:


> I would also consider the possible health benefits from all the testing - an additional $500 is well spent if it saves large vet bills down the line.


See this is the thing, there are breeders closer to my house who do all the same testing and also show to champion prior to breeding. This breeder seems to have the same philosophy as I do when it comes to her babies (fur or non-fur).

Nothing, in regards to testing and showing, is different than the other breeders I am considering. At what point do I pay $500 for ideals? 

Maybe Lotto Max will come through for us tonight and I wont care how much I spend


----------



## McSandd (Apr 30, 2010)

Vibrant said:


> On the other end of the spectrum:
> I just temperament tested two litters for MJ Weir...Health Officer for Poodle Club of Canada. MJ breeds for health, temperament and structure, and has been breeding poodles since 1961. These pups have fantastic temperaments...will make great pets or performance dogs...and are beautifully, correctly put together.
> She's asking $1250cdn for them....but their quality equals much more expensive puppies.
> So, I believe you can find gems for less. Go with your gut instinct.


What is the breeder name for MJ? Where is she located?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Vibrant said:


> On the other end of the spectrum:
> I just temperament tested two litters for MJ Weir....


Can I see that pedigree?


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

McSandd said:


> What is the breeder name for MJ? Where is she located?


Mary Jane is Tyldesley Titian...located in Ontario.
If you look on the Poodle Club of Canada website standard poodle puppy page you'll find both litters listed.
One litter is black (from black/red breeding) and the other is silver/blue.
I was very impressed with these puppies.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Can I see that pedigree?


The black litter is Elric Vom Herzogshut X Tyldesley Ever No Shenanigans and the silver/blue litter is Gultackan's Silver Hombre X Neiger Tyldesley Fortuna


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Vibrant said:


> One litter is black (from black/red breeding) and the other is silver/blue.
> I was very impressed with these puppies.


What did you like about them?


----------



## newspoomom (Jun 16, 2010)

fjm said:


> I would also consider the possible health benefits from all the testing - an additional $500 is well spent if it saves large vet bills down the line.


Agree with this, and I'd like to add that sometimes all the money in the world can't bring back the health of our sick pets. So I do think it _could_ go far beyond a savings at the veterinary office.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

cbrand said:


> What did you like about them?


Both litters were very confident, outgoing puppies, which is what I really like to see. The testing is done in a strange place for the pups, by someone they have never met, away from their littermates.
A couple of the pups were a bit more dominant than I would like to see going to a first time pet buyer, but that's why the testing is done...to place the right pup in the right home. A number of them were what I would call 'performance potential'...natural retrieve, terrain courage, toy and food drive, easy to lure...
All were very people oriented. 
If I could I'd take one of these pups.
I have to add, this is what I look for in a pup. Just because I think they're great doesn't mean that everyone has to think that! I've tested lots of litters (both pet and show lines) so I have a definite opinion as to what I like to see in pups.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> Nothing, in regards to testing and showing, is different than the other breeders I am considering. At what point do I pay $500 for ideals?


If quality is equal health-vise and in structure, than you make a choice by a temperament of a puppy and also by how much you feel comfortable with a breeder as a person - with whom you have a better communication and which one will be there for you any time you have a question or a problem.

Trust me, if anybody is looking for a price/performance - that is me. In CA it is almost impossible to get a puppy with all testing done and Ch parents for less than 2,000 $. If you lower your standard - than yes, it is possible. Sometimes some puppy will not make a cut for showing at 5 mos and than would be available possibly for less (like 1,000 to 1,500 ) for a pet home, but one will never find those "advertised" and so more effort has to be placed in finding them. 

BUT, as Olie said - in other states one definitely can get same quality for 1,500 $$$ !!!!!! 

It all depends what are you comfortable with :rolffleyes:. Some people just can not imagine buying a puppy without seeing it in person - than choices are narrowed down.

There are many things that need to be considered, and your decision is not easy by no means. I personally can not afford 2,000 $ at this present moment so if I actually buy a puppy it will be from a BYB with a calculated risk :smow: I would though NEVER recommend it to anybody !!!!!!!! If you can afford quality - GO FOR IT !!!!!!!


----------



## McSandd (Apr 30, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> If quality is equal health-vise and in structure, than you make a choice by a temperament of a puppy and also by how much you feel comfortable with a breeder as a person - with whom you have a better communication and which one will be there for you any time you have a question or a problem.
> 
> Trust me, if anybody is looking for a price/performance - that is me. In CA it is almost impossible to get a puppy with all testing done and Ch parents for less than 2,000 $. If you lower your standard - than yes, it is possible. Sometimes some puppy will not make a cut for showing at 5 mos and than would be available possibly for less (like 1,000 to 1,500 ) for a pet home, but one will never find those "advertised" and so more effort has to be placed in finding them.
> 
> ...



Would you be willing to buy a puppy without seeing it? $2000 to me seems pretty high but in some other states and also up here in Canada $1500 seems to be average. There are a couple breeders near me that are in the $1000-1200 range (I didn't have as much of a connection). 

I really liked the male of the breeder that is about 10min drive from my house but didn't feel a connection to the female. She has been breeding for many years. Her puppies are $1500.

The other lady I have only talked to on the phone and she "sounds" wonderful and has similar ideals to me. I have never seen any of her dogs in person (only in pictures). She is 5 hours from my house. Also breeding for many many years. These dogs are $2000

Another breeder that is 45mins from my house. Her puppies are $1200 (I think) but her house is dirty and I didn't get a good feeling. I cannot remember how long she has been breeding for.

I also really like another lady who is about 15mins from my house. She has very nice dogs. She has been breeding for a few years. Her dogs are in the $1800 range (from what I remember). 

So much to think about!:wacko: Maybe I will find some more options at the dog show in July

One last breeder that I like


----------

